# Skill 350 Rezepte



## Tad-Madmortem (4. November 2008)

Hey,

hab den Skill 350 erreicht. 
Ab diesen Zeitpunkt kann man keine neuen Sachen beim Lehrer erlernen.

Spezialisieren möchte ich mich noch nicht, da ich nicht weiß, was ich mit wotlk spielen möchte (Dmg/Heal)

Woher bekommt man neue Rezepte? (Welche Händler verkaufen welche, oder wo droppen welche?) 
Bräuchte ein paar mit denen man gut und leicht weiterskillen kann.

Das gleiche Problem hab ich bei Verzauberungskunst auch. Ebenfalls skill 350... woher bekommt man hier gute Formeln zum weiterskillen?


(Bitte genau schreiben, z.B. Tiefensumpf und Bossname) Mit geh inni kann ich nix anfangen xD


Danke


----------



## Divinavene (4. November 2008)

Ja, das Problem kenne ich. Ich stand anfangs auch erst mal ratlos da, als es nicht mehr weiterging. ^^

Flieg mal in die Zangermarschen und kauf dir dieses Rezept. Damit solltest du prima auf den Skill von 360 kommen um dann mit diesem Rezept voll auf 375 skillen zu können. 

Bei VZ stand ich ebenso ratlos da. Aber da bleibt dir wohl leider nichts anderes übrig außer Ruf zu farmen. Es sei denn, du hast natürlich schon den notwendigen Ruf.  Hier mal ein Beispiel für ein Ruf-Rezept. Schau am besten mal beim VZ-Bedarf im Unteren Viertel von Shatt vorbei. Das ist dort, wo auch die Schneider Spezis sind. Der Typ verkauft nämlich auch VZ Rezepte. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiter helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tad-Madmortem (4. November 2008)

Divinavene schrieb:


> Ja, das Problem kenne ich. Ich stand anfangs auch erst mal ratlos da, als es nicht mehr weiterging. ^^
> 
> Flieg mal in die Zangermarschen und kauf dir dieses Rezept. Damit solltest du prima auf den Skill von 360 kommen um dann mit diesem Rezept voll auf 375 skillen zu können.
> 
> ...



jup vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich werds mit den Rezepten mal veruschen


----------



## Divinavene (5. November 2008)

Kein Ding, ich helfe gerne wo ich kann. ^^

So weit ich weiß, werden auch keine Schneiderei und VZ Rezepte mehr in Inis gedroppt. Erst ab Kara wieder. Jedenfalls hab ich diese Erfahrung so gemacht.


----------

